# Small trick: Read any non-language supported site on your java mobile.



## Amir.php (Oct 29, 2009)

*M*any times we come across this situation:
*when we want to read a non supported language site by our java enabled mobile browser. *
*But browser was refuses to read that language and displays some unreadable symbols.*
This problem occurs, because the lack of this particular language support in our mobile device...Such as Hindi, Urdu, Telugu etc.

Some peoples take risk to install their desired language font(.gdr) in mobiles system folder. But it is a typical and risky method...Because it will change the whole language of your mobile and may corrupt your mobile... 

We just need particular language support only for internet surfing, such as Hindi etc.
So i am specifying a simple method for this problem here:



> 1. You need at-least a java supported mobile on which you can install java applications.
> 2. Download and install "opera mini" on it.
> 3. Now open opera mini and type: "opera:config" without quotes in address bar.
> 4. After opening that page, browse to the bottom and find this heading:
> ...



*Now you are are free to open any non-language supported site...In the case of Hindi: bbc.com, jagran.com etc.*

*Reason how it could be possible: *Because now unknown text will be rendered on opera mini server instead of your device.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Oct 31, 2009)

Amir.php said:


> *Reason how it could be possible: *Because now unknown text will be rendered on opera mini server instead of your device.



All text are rendered in the operamini server and sent to your mobile in obml format.

If it detects any unknown language it will render text into images and send it to your mobile but it will increase the page size and your gprs bill too


----------



## Amir.php (Oct 31, 2009)

> but it will increase the page size and your gprs bill too



ha ha very interesting....
If something can serve our need as per requirement, i never mind money.
Also without any plan gprs is so costly. There are a lot of day, monthly plans are available with each isp.


----------

